# PES Alphamine



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone used PES Alphamine, if so what's your opinion of it?

Would adding clen to it be worthwhile?

Cheers


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

i put a post up about this 3 days back.....im using it mate,only on day 2 and using clens...will run alphamine for the duration,clens for 2 weeks,and yoh for 2 weeks....

good stim,plenty of energy and not a massive crash either...that's all I can say at this point..i will be training fasted on it tomo..should make a great p/w

I may just do an am scoop and just add another on training days....it does say on the tub to take it twice a day,but am waiting for some one who has used it to comment and advise...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Has anyone used PES Alphamine, if so what's your opinion of it?
> 
> Would adding clen to it be worthwhile?
> 
> Cheers


Wouldn't advise it, it'll probably have you shaking a fair bit.

I take four servings ed, with 2.5mg yohimbine with each serving but next time I'll bump it to 5mg.

I'm a big fan of the stuff, almost makes dieting a breeze, does a good job of sparing muscle as well.

I've tried most fat burners, and imo this is one of the best you can buy otc.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Wouldn't advise it, it'll probably have you shaking a fair bit.
> 
> I take four servings ed, with 2.5mg yohimbine with each serving but next time I'll bump it to 5mg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

jones105 said:


> With it being a beta agonist wouldn't it be better to use clen. Lets say take alphamine and clen for two weeks, then Use yohimbine for two weeks, giving the beta receptors time to recover. Thats what i've been led to believe anyway.


You could but it's up to you, i personally don't like clen. Nor the fact it has the potential to bugger up your heart.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> You could but it's up to you, i personally don't like clen. Nor the fact it has the potential to bugger up your heart.


that's a fair point...tbh its hit me for 6 with just 40mcg clen and 1 scoop...maybe il just keep the clen at low am dose...it suppresses appetite well...

Can I ask how ling u run it for with yoh mate?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

As long as it takes, personally i run both 5xPw as weekends are for when i refeed.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> As long as it takes, personally i run both 5xPw as weekends are for when i refeed.


cool,so 5 on 2 off....ur receptors don't get much time to recover though..but if it wrks for you.im just going on what others are saying thb...

For the 5days then ur cal restricted.re-feed,I guess that's 2days of increased cals??sort for all the questions my knowledge with dieting us fairly basic...

I'm eatin around 2200 cals per day,fasting for 15hrs and eating a paleo diet(with the odd carbs after training)would U advise I have a re-feed or just stick to what im doing...last 'if' diet I ran lasted 8weeks and lost 5.5kg


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

If it's working for you then id stick with it, i ran keto for an age a while back which is similar, but found as i leaned out i had to switch to a regular low carb diet.

So id only change if it stops working as well.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> If it's working for you then id stick with it, i ran keto for an age a while back which is similar, but found as i leaned out i had to switch to a regular low carb diet.
> 
> So id only change if it stops working as well.


ok mate thanks,appreciate the advice..iv been off the 'diet' for 2weeks to have a.break but have ended up putting 2kgs back on..old eating habits,chocolate,carbs lol...spent this weekend wrking back into it,but will start back tomorrow....really like the reviews on the.alphamine that iv read,hope it wrks for me


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Alphamine is very underrated, im surprised it doesn't sell better but i guess the market is too saturated and people tend to stick with what they like.

For me it's one of the best, otc of course and you don't down regulate with it, at least nowhere as fast as other stims.

If im honest, i can't wait to diet as i really enjoy being on the stuff.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Wouldn't advise it, it'll probably have you shaking a fair bit.
> 
> I take four servings ed, with 2.5mg yohimbine with each serving but next time I'll bump it to 5mg.
> 
> ...


Thanks...

How much does difference does the yohimbine make?

Can I ask where you got your yohimbine from? I'm a bit dubious of the phoenixnutrition bag..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Thanks...
> 
> How much does difference does the yohimbine make?
> 
> Can I ask where you got your yohimbine from? I'm a bit dubious of the phoenixnutrition bag..


Hard to exactly say how much, but i sweat more and it seems to help with the love handles i used to have.

From where, well it was amazon, but i've ordered from phoenix this time, they're solid as they sell plenty of bits on ebay.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cracking...i may stop the clens and.switch to yohimbine tomorrow..keep clens for a rainy day...cant wait to try it for p/w in the morning

Golddigger,I get yohimbine from pheonixnutrition...100 5mg tabs...wrked well for me on last cycle at 10mg pd


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well funny you should mention pw, as may folk do this as they really like it.

So much so pes released a similar product recently, but more aimed as a pre wo.

Here we go pes enhanced.

http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/pesupplments/enhanced-40-servings.html


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Cheers guys..have ordered the yohimbine from phoenix based on your recommendation..

Also the alphamine.

Any idea when the pes enhanced will come out in the UK?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Can't be far off, i know they're reformulating it for the uk market, it's why i run alphamine with yohimbine.

You can buy it on ebay, but it's from the us mind.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Well funny you should mention pw, as may folk do this as they really like it.
> 
> So much so pes released a similar product recently, but more aimed as a pre wo.
> 
> ...


Happy days,I'll look at this now....get good energy from the alpha...il add 5mg yoh in the morning.got some carnitine powder so may add that as well..


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

IV only order off pheonixnutrition once.orederd on a sat,delivery on the Monday...good product as well...cheapest I got alphamine was £32 off eBay...any were cheaper lads ?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought some when I was in America a few weeks back and it has some different ingredients compared to the one you buy in the UK.

All I can say is it is very strong and I feel very wired on it. Alive is an understatement. Although I have not used it for a few days now but when I did I had 1 scoop am and 1scoop midday.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

liftmore said:


> I bought some when I was in America a few weeks back and it has some different ingredients compared to the one you buy in the UK.
> 
> All I can say is it is very strong and I feel very wired on it. Alive is an understatement. Although I have not used it for a few days now but when I did I had 1 scoop am and 1scoop midday.


That'll be the alpha yohimbine, that's why I run regular yohimbine with it.

From what I've read the uk version is just as good, as pes bumped up ingredients to compensate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> That'll be the alpha yohimbine, that's why I run regular yohimbine with it.
> 
> From what I've read the uk version is just as good, as pes bumped up ingredients to compensate.


Just be careful not to dose too high mate - they both hit the same receptors so you may downregulate quicker.

The Rauwolscine (Alpha Yohimbine) in it is actually a great stim to use if you have any anxiety issues, as while Yohimbine will make them worse, Rauwolscine has no effect on them. Also Rauwolscine has a better IC50 value than Yohimbine - so it is actually a more efficient fat burner. You will get a bigger hit from Yohimbine, but If dosed equally (Normally Rauwolscine is dosed lower - this is also active ingredient weight, not just overall weight if that makes sense) then Rauwolscine will burn more cals, in the same time as Yoh, and at the same downregulation rate.

I like Rauwolscine, if you hadn't guessed. :lol:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Just be careful not to dose too high mate - they both hit the same receptors so you may downregulate quicker.
> 
> The Rauwolscine (Alpha Yohimbine) in it is actually a great stim to use if you have any anxiety issues, as while Yohimbine will make them worse, Rauwolscine has no effect on them. Also Rauwolscine has a better IC50 value than Yohimbine - so it is actually a more efficient fat burner. You will get a bigger hit from Yohimbine, but If dosed equally (Normally Rauwolscine is dosed lower - this is also active ingredient weight, not just overall weight if that makes sense) then Rauwolscine will burn more cals, in the same time as Yoh, and at the same downregulation rate.
> 
> I like Rauwolscine, if you hadn't guessed. :lol:


Can we still get Rauwolscine in the UK?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Can we still get Rauwolscine in the UK?


Not legally, as it was part of the ban last year.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Just be careful not to dose too high mate - they both hit the same receptors so you may downregulate quicker.
> 
> The Rauwolscine (Alpha Yohimbine) in it is actually a great stim to use if you have any anxiety issues, as while Yohimbine will make them worse, Rauwolscine has no effect on them. Also Rauwolscine has a better IC50 value than Yohimbine - so it is actually a more efficient fat burner. You will get a bigger hit from Yohimbine, but If dosed equally (Normally Rauwolscine is dosed lower - this is also active ingredient weight, not just overall weight if that makes sense) then Rauwolscine will burn more cals, in the same time as Yoh, and at the same downregulation rate.
> 
> I like Rauwolscine, if you hadn't guessed. :lol:


Diggy

,this was the idea of my origanal post that I started...asking if alphamine would be better to cycle with clens as they hit the same receptors...after two weeks on them switch to yoghimbine?? What's your thoughts on that mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jones105 said:


> Diggy
> 
> ,this was the idea of my origanal post that I started...asking if alphamine would be better to cycle with clens as they hit the same receptors...after two weeks on them switch to yoghimbine?? What's your thoughts on that mate


Alphamine hits a different receptor (alpha) to Clen(beta), but the same one as Yohimbine(alpha). Your best bet would be to cycle Clen for 2 weeks and then EITHER Alphamine OR Yohimbine.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Alphamine hits a different receptor (alpha) to Clen(beta), but the same one as Yohimbine(alpha). Your best bet would be to cycle Clen for 2 weeks and then EITHER Alphamine OR Yohimbine.


sweet mate.i got confused as it says beta agonist on the tub...one of the ingredients though is yohime bark?? So it would make sense...iv started yohimbine with it so think il stick at it,both at low dose for this week...

Thanks mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jones105 said:


> sweet mate.i got confused as it says beta agonist on the tub...one of the ingredients though is yohime bark?? So it would make sense...iv started yohimbine with it so think il stick at it,both at low dose for this week...
> 
> Thanks mate


I just had a look at this stuff in more details, and they say:

Higenamine and tembamide are two novel and unique beta-agonist compounds formulated in Alphamine.

This is really strange as Higenamine and Tembamide are not mentioned in the formulation I could find on the PES site, but are mentioned in the description. The ingredients make it look like an alpha stim, the claims are for a beta stim - it is in fact both. Higamine is a Beta Agonist, however is not listed in the ingredients on the PES WWW site. Tembamide is also a beta agonist. although the information on it is sketchy.

Rauwolscine is in there as an alpha though not beta - beta comes from the two above.

So I withdraw my previous advice, either run Clen and then Yohimbine, alternating 2 weeks for each, or run Alphamine 2 on , 2 off. It contains Alpha and Beta agonists so cant be run with anything else in between.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I just had a look at this stuff in more details, and they say:
> 
> Higenamine and tembamide are two novel and unique beta-agonist compounds formulated in Alphamine.
> 
> ...


ok mate thanks for the update..i just Chevy mine.it contains higenamine but not tembamide?? Or rauwolscine...but il take your advice...thanks mate


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Alphamine hits a different receptor (alpha) to Clen(beta), but the same one as Yohimbine(alpha). Your best bet would be to cycle Clen for 2 weeks and then EITHER Alphamine OR Yohimbine.


Not quite, uk alphamine has yohimbine removed, why you think im running regular yohimbine with it.

It contains a beta antagonist as well, i'll have a nose through the ingredients, it's in their alpha t2 as well.

Higenamine that's the stuff.

Tembamide isn't listed on my tub, again probably banned over here.

Either way both are beta antagonists, caffeine is about the only alpha i can find listed.

Iirc it's the higenamine that keeps your muscles feeling fuller, and helps burn the fat off along with other bits.

Interesting, it contains a dopamine agent, no wonder i feel good on the stuff, probably high as a kite :tongue:


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Not quite, uk alphamine has yohimbine removed, why you think im running regular yohimbine with it.
> 
> It contains a beta antagonist as well, i'll have a nose through the ingredients, it's in their alpha t2 as well.
> 
> ...


I must have the UK one then,same as you mate...it does say yohime bark?? Is this a relation to yohimbine??


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

jones105 said:


> I must have the UK one then,same as you mate...it does say yohime bark?? Is this a relation to yohimbine??


The uk one doesn't state it at all, if yours does then yours is the us version.

Reportedly they're similar in effect, the uk version perhaps having a slight edge.

The ldopa agent they use, probably explains why they recommend you cycle it, as i know you cant run those for too long, otherwise you have a sort of rebound effect from it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Not quite, uk alphamine has yohimbine removed, why you think im running regular yohimbine with it.
> 
> It contains a beta antagonist as well, i'll have a nose through the ingredients, it's in their alpha t2 as well.
> 
> ...


Could be - I was on their site, hence the different ingredients.

Also Caff is not an Alpha - its a central nervous agent.

Alpha T2 used to have two DiIodoThyronines in it (T3 metabolites, also referred to as T2) along with Rauwolscine, however I am guessing it is reformulated nbow. :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh right i just assumed it was, as for alpha t2 it has the higmenamine as well.

But it's been through a recent reformulation, but pes are being very tight lipped about it.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> The uk one doesn't state it at all, if yours does then yours is the us version.
> 
> Reportedly they're similar in effect, the uk version perhaps having a slight edge.
> 
> The ldpoa agent they use, probably explains why they recommend you cycle it, as i know you cant run those for too long, otherwise you have a sort of rebound effect from it.


oh ****.....i really don't knw what to do now,as first 2days I started it with clens thinking it was a beta agonist. switched to yoh today,on diff advice...should I continue to take a low dose of yoh with it and have a break after 2weeks...or stop yoh and just take alphamine on its own...maybe increasing dose over time?? Last 3days iv took 2 scoops,1 am and 1 5hrs later...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Oh right i just assumed it was, as for alpha t2 it has the higmenamine as well.
> 
> But it's been through a recent reformulation, but pes are being very tight lipped about it.


caffeine is used in a few as a get you going agent rather than a direct acting fat loss agent. HOwever when combined with Aspirin and Eph it seems to help keep the Eph active for longer by affecting the cell membranes. Am digging more on this as it is intriguing me. HOwever not a lot of real science out there, plenty of bro-science. :lol:

The ingredients I saw were on the PES site, so probably USA.

The current fave replacement for pretty much everything is Acacia Rigidula <- click for info  Blaze uses this now, as well as another couple I spotted - cant remember which. Als as Sida Cordifolia didn't make it to the final list - a reformulated version of that may well appear at some point.

I am sure there are going to be others cropping up as well.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

jones105 said:


> oh ****.....i really don't knw what to do now,as first 2days I started it with clens thinking it was a beta agonist. switched to yoh today,on diff advice...should I continue to take a low dose of yoh with it and have a break after 2weeks...or stop yoh and just take alphamine on its own...maybe increasing dose over time?? Last 3days iv took 2 scoops,1 am and 1 5hrs later...


Don't worry, just do a 2 weeks on/off protocol with the clen like everyone else does.

Indeed, it's always fun seeing them play cat and mouse.

I saw a pes product the other day with Johimbe bark, im guessing it's their way of getting around a ban or at least covering themselves just in case.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Don't worry, just do a 2 weeks on/off protocol with the clen like everyone else does.
> 
> Indeed, it's always fun seeing them play cat and mouse.
> 
> I saw a pes product the other day with Johimbe bark, im guessing it's their way of getting around a ban or at least covering themselves just in case.


Ok mate,so il stick with 2 scoops and a low dose Clen for the 2 weeks followed by a 2week break..we got there lol..my fault for not checking the product properly,I just wasn't aware they had 2 types

while im here I did also notice 3 different dexaprine products on eBay.the old,new and one with rauwlscine init?? Get anything from eBay lol...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

jones105 said:


> while im here I did also notice 3 different dexaprine products on eBay.the old,new and one with rauwlscine init?? Get anything from eBay lol...


From what i remember, the old dexaprine had the dmaa, then the us has the yohimbine and other bits whilst ours is the dexaprine xr.

All confusing i know, dex is good but honestly i much prefer alphamine, as it has a multitude of benefits.

And doesn't make you feel cracked out all the time.

I found myself upping the doseage, and having a come down when coming off the stuff, alphamine is much gentler.

I still have two bottles of the original dexaprine, i find it very useful pwo provided it's timed right, as it takes 55 minutes to kick in for me.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> From what i remember, the old dexaprine had the dmaa, then the us has the yohimbine and other bits whilst ours is the dexaprine xr.
> 
> All confusing i know, dex is good but honestly i much prefer alphamine, as it has a multitude of benefits.
> 
> ...


The old Dex with DMAA and T2 and a load of other boys and bobs was a MoFo. I reviewed it on here over 12 months ago, and even on a relatively low dose I managed to get a standing heart rate 30mins after cardio of 140.

A lot of people just felt I'll on it, and some were almost like they had taken speed.

However was the closest thing in strength to pharma ECA I have tried.

Go with Dazzza 's advice mate, if it's too much for you then it's just a pretty box to look at.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> From what i remember, the old dexaprine had the dmaa, then the us has the yohimbine and other bits whilst ours is the dexaprine xr.
> 
> All confusing i know, dex is good but honestly i much prefer alphamine, as it has a multitude of benefits.
> 
> ...


That's it mate,dmaa was the old one...i.was attracted more towards alphamine than dex tbh because of the muscle sparing benifits as well as fat burning.its an all rounder...kinda expecting big things from it now lol..but will cycle it 2 on 2off to get full benifit from it...is there anything I can take in between?? prob not stims,maybe natty stuff like green tea,carnitine?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

jones105 said:


> That's it mate,dmaa was the old one...i.was attracted more towards alphamine than dex tbh because of the muscle sparing benifits as well as fat burning.its an all rounder...kinda expecting big things from it now lol..but will cycle it 2 on 2off to get full benifit from it...is there anything I can take in between?? prob not stims,maybe natty stuff like green tea,carnitine?


With cycling i meant the clen, i've seen folk run alphamine 2-3months solid and been fine.

I think it might be pes just covering themselves.

Natty stuff not really a lot of choice, but green tea would be fine, just stay away from the pos that is raspberry ketones.

Im sure diggy has a thing or two to say about that stuff, all it did was give me horrible stomach cramps.

Diggy, elite uwls knocks spots off dex for that stim feeling, stuff was like rocket fuel, and i still have one bottle of that stuff, but i very rarely take it, even first thing in the morning, im still up really late in the evening stimmed out from it.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> With cycling i meant the clen, i've seen folk run alphamine 2-3months solid and been fine.
> 
> I think it might be pes just covering themselves.
> 
> ...


ok sound mate...ov already gone Down that route with rasberry bollacks lol...stick with alphamine,clens and yoh, with advice from you guys;-)

Thanks again lads..


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Is yohimbine safe for women to take?

Explained to my Mrs what it does and she's asking why she can't take some..


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

jones105 said:


> Cracking...i may stop the clens and.switch to yohimbine tomorrow..keep clens for a rainy day...cant wait to try it for p/w in the morning
> 
> Golddigger,I get yohimbine from pheonixnutrition...100 5mg tabs...wrked well for me on last cycle at 10mg pd


Me and my Mrs finished a bag if the yohimbine from phoenix, just went to order another.

Not listed on the site anymore:cursing:


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Me and my Mrs finished a bag if the yohimbine from phoenix, just went to order another.
> 
> Not listed on the site anymore:cursing:


same here,I got enough for another 2week run.the prima force 2.5mg caps get a good rating..look on century supps.theres a discount code on here for them


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

jones105 said:


> same here,I got enough for another 2week run.the prima force 2.5mg caps get a good rating..look on century supps.theres a discount code on here for them


Cheers..

Do you know the code?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Cheers..
> 
> Do you know the code?


I don't right now...its on one the main forum page,century supplements.i just look but couldn't see it


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Cheers..
> 
> Do you know the code?


just found it..UKM10


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

SO thats why I am having extreme ups and downs with this product!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Patrickmh1 said:


> SO thats why I am having extreme ups and downs with this product!


Sure you haven't been taking viagra?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Me and my Mrs finished a bag if the yohimbine from phoenix, just went to order another.
> 
> Not listed on the site anymore:cursing:


Yeah i often get the impression that this site is watched, so i wouldn't go posting any links anyway.

But im sorted as i snagged me two bags before it vanished.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Sure you haven't been taking viagra?


Wish I was!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Ok got some yohimbine on the way... Can I add some ephedrine to the mix?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

jones105 said:


> same here,I got enough for another 2week run.the prima force 2.5mg caps get a good rating..look on century supps.theres a discount code on here for them


Ordered from century..yohimbine hasn't turned up, but the other item I ordered has.!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Ok got some yohimbine on the way... Can I add some ephedrine to the mix?


Unfortunately not.

Eph and Yoh are both Alpha agonists and so basically work in the same way. You may notice a slightly bigger hit, but you will downregulate faster, and lose effectiveness quicker. Eph is primarily an Alpha agonist, but also a Beta one to a lesser extent.

You can run both in the same way: 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off, however you need 2 weeks between them as well, for the same reason as above.

Rule of thumb:

You need a two week between any of these alpha agonists: Ephedrine, Yohimbine, Rauwolscine (Alpha Yohimbine), Synephrine (bitter orange extract), DMAA, Acacia Rigidula

You need two weeks between any of these Beta Agonists as well: Clenbuterol, Albuterol, Higenamine, Epehdrine.

You can run an Alpha and Beta on subsequent 2 week periods (all except Eph / ECA).

Hope this helps, holler if you ned more.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Ordered from century..yohimbine hasn't turned up, but the other item I ordered has.!


???

Have you emailed them mate? Maybe the yohimbine will be sent seperatly,


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

jones105 said:


> ???
> 
> Have you emailed them mate? Maybe the yohimbine will be sent seperatly,


Not yet...I'm guessing it's been put in the black hole called customs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> Eph and Yoh are both Alpha agonists and so basically work in the same way. You may notice a slightly bigger hit, but you will downregulate faster, and lose effectiveness quicker. Eph is primarily an Alpha agonist, but also a Beta one to a lesser extent.
> 
> ...


 @DiggyV what would you recommend running on the two off weeks whilst having a break from ECA? I'm keen to keep the fat burning going during these two weeks off eca.

Got some dnp left over but really don't want to use that while it's hot :lol:


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

Been taking alphamine for about three weeks now so sounds like a good time to take a break! Shame I don't really have anything for the 2 week break ready to go..might try and find something with Acacia in it. I will always keep that rule of thumb in mind from now on I think


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> @DiggyV what would you recommend running on the two off weeks whilst having a break from ECA? I'm keen to keep the fat burning going during these two weeks off eca.
> 
> Got some dnp left over but really don't want to use that while it's hot :lol:


Unfortunately you've cosen the one that hits both the alpha and beta receptors. However  is you go to boots and get some own brand 'nytol' equivalent sleeping tablets tehy will contain something called DiPhenHydramine HCL. THis will get your Betas back quickly, so then you can run something like Clenbuterol or Albuterol between the ECA cycles. Also Ketitofen (from your source) will do the same thing. Unfortunately has no effect on the Alpha receptors so Yohimbine and other alpha burners are out.


----------

